# Mischievous 7 mo



## Parker2016 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi everyone,
Just wanting some advice on our 7month old golden who seems to be getting into some mischief and chucking tantrums when left alone

After two weeks leave I came home to find our insulation from our carpet all over the living room. I have torn an ankle ligament with the holes he has excavated and he has also chewed part of our wall.

I thought it could be boredom and would like some opinions if we are doing anything wrong.
He regularly visits dog parks and goes to obedience classes
Walked for about 40 mins in PM
Has a morning play
Is left between 7-4.30 daily for work and is left with toys kongs etc. I have been home with him for two weeks and he had usually slept during the day.
He is left inside during this time but isn’t crated as he is quite big now.

Is there anything we are doing wrong to create this behaviour? He is a dear thing and is treated like our child so we just want the best for our boy so he stops chucking tantrums for him and us!


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

My Asher is not trustworthy when left alone. At 9 1/2 months and 58 lbs, we keep him crated for his safety and our peace of mind when we cannot directly supervise him. He's already had one surgery to remove a toddler's sock from his intestines. We don't want another.

I encourage you to reconsider keeping your dog crated when he is unsupervised. The things he has destroyed and/or eaten while you are away can be quite harmful, even deadly.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Parker2016 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for that advice we definitely do not want that.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I recommend crating your pup during the day when you're at work or anytime you aren't going to be home regardless of the amount of time. 

Crating them is for their own safety to prevent them from getting into things that could hurt them such as chewing on electrical cords, cleaning supplies, etc. 

If you have a friend or family member that can come in to let him out, play with him or take him for a walk during the day. If you don't, you can check into Dog walkers in your area.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Oh! I forgot to mention, I don't think you're doing anything wrong as far as training. He just hasn't developed the self control yet to be given so much freedom. With some dogs, it never comes, but others have amazing self control surprisingly young. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

He hasn't earned that much freedom yet. You can buy a larger crate. I'm a firm believer that crate training improves your relationship with your dog, because you don't come home to find the destruction that you've found already. So you don't have a chance to get upset with your dog. It also keeps your dog safe from ingesting something that can cause an impaction.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

rabernet said:


> He hasn't earned that much freedom yet. You can buy a larger crate. I'm a firm believer that crate training improves your relationship with your dog, because you don't come home to find the destruction that you've found already. So you don't have a chance to get upset with your dog. It also keeps your dog safe from ingesting something that can cause an inspection.


This, absolutely. It's probably not boredom: it's more likely to be anxiety. Some dogs just don't do well when left alone. A crate isn't a punishment. Dogs view crates as their "safe place". My dog was confined to his crate at night when he was younger, and now, although he could sleep on the bed if he wanted, he often chooses to sleep in his crate instead. It's "his" place.

I've had dogs that could be left loose in the house, and I've had others that had to be crated when left alone. My last Golden was fairly anxious and became destructive (like yours) if left alone even for a few minutes. When I was with her, she would sleep. When I left, she would rip up whatever was available: her own bed, our furniture, the doors of the kitchen cabinets ... In her case it was separation anxiety. She felt secure in her crate when alone, and we felt better, knowing she wasn't swallowing stuff that could kill her.

I second the advice to buy a bigger crate and use it, at least for the time being. Carpet insulation and drywall are both dangerous and could kill your dog if swallowed. It's not worth the risk.

And FWIW, it's nothing you're doing or not doing. Many young dogs are destructive if left alone, and some remain so throughout their lives.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't think you should leave him with toys, you are asking for a problem. Personally, I manage toys carefully when giving them to my dogs.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

gdgli said:


> I don't think you should leave him with toys, you are asking for a problem. Personally, I manage toys carefully when giving them to my dogs.


This too! I gave Noah a dental chew from our vet last night, to quietly chew on while we were watching a show. It looks like rawhide, but isn't. anyway - he got up and came over to us, panting, but it didn't sound quite right to me. I wasn't too alarmed, because he WAS breathing. I asked him to come closer, opened his mouth and saw a large 4 to 5 inch long section just sitting in the back of his mouth, part way down his throat. I was able to pull it out easily, and quickly threw it away. 

It's just another reason, we don't leave toys or bones out for him if we aren't home with him (and he is 3 and no longer crated, but also not destructive). I can't imagine if we weren't home - if he managed to inhale it more and shut off his windpipe. Scarey stuff!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

rabernet said:


> This too! I gave Noah a dental chew from our vet last night, to quietly chew on while we were watching a show. It looks like rawhide, but isn't. anyway - he got up and came over to us, panting, but it didn't sound quite right to me. I wasn't too alarmed, because he WAS breathing. I asked him to come closer, opened his mouth and saw a large 4 to 5 inch long section just sitting in the back of his mouth, part way down his throat. I was able to pull it out easily, and quickly threw it away.
> 
> It's just another reason, we don't leave toys or bones out for him if we aren't home with him (and he is 3 and no longer crated, but also not destructive). I can't imagine if we weren't home - if he managed to inhale it more and shut off his windpipe. Scarey stuff!


Same thing happened to me, was rawhide bone, my dog Missy had a big piece blocking her throat. Actually, windpipe was blocked. I had to reach in deep and pull it out.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

"I had to reach in deep and pull it out."
I've only had to do this twice in 30 years, but buy a pair of Magill forceps and keep them and a small flashlight readily available.
Proper "approved" protocol would probably put the Heimlich maneuver ahead of manually trying to remove the obstruction, but most blocked airways in Dogs are readily visible.
This is not medical advice, just personal experience.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

kellyguy said:


> "I had to reach in deep and pull it out."
> I've only had to do this twice in 30 years, but buy a pair of Magill forceps and keep them and a small flashlight readily available.
> Proper "approved" protocol would probably put the Heimlich maneuver ahead of manually trying to remove the obstruction, but most blocked airways in Dogs are readily visible.
> This is not medical advice, just personal experience.


Good advice. It did cross my mind, that I had no idea how to do Heimlich on a dog, when I considered what _could_ have happened in a worst case scenario. Now you have me wondering if there are any first aid classes for pets local to me - is there such a thing?


----------



## Jeffro (Mar 25, 2013)

It looks like people are giving good advice here.

Crate training not only prevents destructive behavior but can give them a sense of security as well as prevent them from chewing and/or ingesting something that causes trouble later on. I read a few examples of vet bills and it can be very expensive to surgically remove something. 

Some pets do die from chewing on things they shouldn't. I still wonder if our dog has a wire inside of him as we did find a partially chewed wire once when he was a puppy, but never saw it in his stool.  

Some people view crate training as punishment, but after I read about the benefits I decided it was best. After a short time training, he happily went to his crate on his own often (we call it his room) and it makes him feel comfortable.

Finally, after he was about 5 years old and we had not seen him chew anything except his bone in a long time, we switched out the crate for a dog bed. We have two child gates to keep him in certain areas. If he can get into the bathrooms he will sometimes get into the garbage.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Dogs and garbage man. I had to buy a covered garbage can for my bathroom to prevent Piper from going fishing. Tissues are probably her favorite thing in the world to shred haha.

Rabernet: I'm so glad to hear that Noah is OK! I've been thinking about getting some virbac dental chews for Piper to supplement brushing, but this makes me rethink that idea.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> Dogs and garbage man. I had to buy a covered garbage can for my bathroom to prevent Piper from going fishing. Tissues are probably her favorite thing in the world to shred haha.
> 
> Rabernet: I'm so glad to hear that Noah is OK! I've been thinking about getting some virbac dental chews for Piper to supplement brushing, but this makes me rethink that idea.


That's the brand. We also use OraVet, which I highly recommend (as does Noah), for a dental chew. It smells like taffy - I always have to smell it when I unwrap one - and Noah is like "Mooo-ooooom, that's Miiiiiinnneee!!!!" It's also chewy like taffy.

We also like to play "find it" with it. When one of us has Noah outside for his last walk, the other will hide his evening "bone". He loves that game! LOL


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

rabernet said:


> That's the brand. We also use OraVet, which I highly recommend (as does Noah), for a dental chew. It smells like taffy - I always have to smell it when I unwrap one - and Noah is like "Mooo-ooooom, that's Miiiiiinnneee!!!!" It's also chewy like taffy.
> 
> We also like to play "find it" with it. When one of us has Noah outside for his last walk, the other will hide his evening "bone". He loves that game! LOL


I've been thinking about OraVet also! My mom uses that brand. Do you feed Noah one every day?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> I've been thinking about OraVet also! My mom uses that brand. Do you feed Noah one every day?


Yes, one a day - it's his "dessert". Though, the vet did say he felt you get the same benefits of it if you only give every other day.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

"Now you have me wondering if there are any first aid classes for pets local to me - is there such a thing?"

Doing a google search doesn't bring up many "in person" courses. There are lots of online courses.
When it comes to first aid, I apply the human protocols. "ABC's" (Airway, Breathing, Circulation).
I have to admit that there are certain things I should learn.

How do you move an unconscious 85 pound dog into a car to rush them to the vet if you're by yourself? What if they have probable injuries such as fractures that you don't want to worsen?

We have protocols, and special equipment, ambulances and years of experience in rescuing humans, dogs however, not so much.


----------



## Parker2016 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks so much everyone. Have now confined him to an area of the house and he seems far more settled when I return. I am so glad there was a simple solution! I certainly don't want our boy getting into something of danger to him!


----------

